# Alligator leather pouch review



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

A little while ago the guys at Florida Forks make a post about pouches made from alligator leather. Of course I was interested in trying one if I could get my hands on one. I made a comment about wanting to try one in the thread and shortly afterwards I received a PM asking for my address so a pouch could be sent my way.

I was surprised to not only receive an alligator pouch, but bands and a fantastic HDPE Talon frame. I really enjoy the pouch, but think it is a little to stiff for rapid reloading situations like hunting or can chasing. The release is very smooth and I really enjoy using the pouch.

The Talon frame they included is extremely comfortable to hold, an absolute joy to shoot.






Check out their Etsy page HERE.

Here is a short video I did comparing the Talon to an McS. Both are fantastic frames that I absolutely love shooting.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the great reviews. The leather is quite variable as far as stiffness depending on the part of the alligator its from. I do have softer alligator leather too. I sent you stiffer leather, I guess because I preferred the feel and I thought it would last longer.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I really enjoy shooting with that pouch, the release is buttery smooth. I plan on using it quit often.


----------

